# OMG Bill Hillman was AT MY HOUSE...



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

and I asked him nothing! Argh! He came with a friend of a friend who was buying the left over ducks from our test last weekend. I had no idea he was even coming (or in the area!) so was caught totally unprepared. When the lady introduced him all I could think to say was "OH!". At least he complimented my duck catching abilities!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Boy, did you miss an opportunity!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh how funny! I met him at a seminar last summer. He puts on a really good seminar!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh Susan Pilkerton, who I've been going to for private obedience lessons, trains with him! I was invited to go watch once but didn't. Here is a video he posted with Susan's pup Blitz. Blitz is a really cool dog.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well you may not have learned anything from him today when he was at your house, but I did with the thread you posted. Thanks Jodie for the video. Nose and Toes, very good. Blitz is a cutie.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Blitz is in training for field trials, while his littermate Stryker is in training with his owner Helen Smith for obedience trials. Of course since Susan has 5 previous OTCH dogs, including Blitz's mother and grandmother, he is training for obedience too. They are just a year and a half and Helen will probably be bringing her guy out soon in novice and Susan plans on Blitz's first field trial being at the national.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, how cool is that!!!


----------

